# LIS Pod



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I've not seen much talk about the pod yet??? Does mthat mean no-one has got thiers yet.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We've had a week delay in getting it out from the west coast warehouse. Change over in shiping companies has put us behind. They started shipping on Friday, some should have hit shops by now. Japan had them weeks ago.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Haven't received the two I ordered yet, but the place I got them from stated they are expected in their warehouse any day.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

We got them yesterday at our LHS, but I havn't picked one up yet. Now the Chariot...Thats what I'm waiting for! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Got mine today. And it only took 40 years to get here. Lost in space, I guess.

Great job, Moebius. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Hey Carson,

Now that you've got it, how does it look? We want a review.......

Gene


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Just for that I'm keeping the model to myself.

After you give it to me.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I can't tell you how happy I am with this kit. 










The appropriate scale, the accurate proportions, the crisp molding, the sharp decals (complete with Irwin Allen's old office #), Jeff Bond's nifty little history... the entire package it is spot-on, wouldn't-change-a-thing perfect. 

Okay, the instructions could use some improvement, but was to be expected.

This is going to be a really fun model to build.

Thanks again Moebius, for another job well done.

Now, about that _Spindrift_...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Carson - How extensive are the instructions? I've got an early set ... I think. I say "I think" because the exterior is basically covered by "glue all the outside pieces in place", but without any explanatory photos or illustrations. (Except for the landing gear, which is covered in good detail.)


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

The section of the instructions devoted to the construction of the exterior hull is limited to verbal directions. The exception is a single shot illustrating the placement of the landing gear. Of course, the box art depicts the finished craft, and figuring out how to put the pieces together is not exactly rocket science.

The only modelers likely to have difficulty assembling this kit are beginners. That said, if I was Moebius I'd be doing everything I could to attract beginning modelers. 

The other argument for nicely illustrated instructions is less practical. Simply put, they look cool. Consider the old Aurora instructions, some of which are practically works of art in and of themselves.

Just so there's no misunderstanding, please know that I consider the above to be a MINOR SHORTCOMING in what is an otherwise beautifully conceived and executed model kit.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I think a new Spindrift and Flying Sub are in the works. It would be logical. I hope one day for a Proteus, but I have no idea what the fan base is for that and if it would sell.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

I have to echo Carson's sentiments on the instructions. I consider myself a good modeler, and lack of instructions are fine for me if I have references to guide me.

But in this case (as with the Seaview), I have relatively little reference material. The Seaview is not really a big deal due to its simple shape and relatively uncomplicated paint scheme (_exact_ shade of gray notwithstanding). The Space Pod is a little trickier in that there are more parts, and a greater need for pre-painting.

Yeah, I can download the photos of the test build and use those to supplement the kit instructions. But what about the casual buyer - the ones that don't post here. The health of the hobby relies on bringing new people into it. And new people sometimes means inexperienced people. We can turn up our noses and snicker, but really, I want to see more product from these Moebius guys. I want them to be as prolific and as successful as the original Aurora was at their peak. If that means investing a little more time/effort/money/in instructions for the lesser experienced, I think it will only add value to the kits themselves, create a larger fan base, and ensure the sales to continue the product line.

I am really looking forward to finishing my Seaview and starting on the Space Pod. Really reminds me of building models as a kid - good, simple, fun. These were my first two kits from Moebius. I doubt they will be my last.

Gene


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

One this I always liked in older model kits, was seeing a number of angle shots on the side of the box showing the paint scheme, and how something looks from all angles.. that helped a LOT, back in the days before internet. Maybe one side of the boxes could have test model shots, that could be used as paint references, as well as fit references as well?

While I wasn't a huge fan of the pod, I preordered it, an after looking at that pic, and really eager to get it in my hot little hands.

BTW, what type of beer does it come with?

Also, I don't see the clear sprue n parts... does it look like there's window distortion on the clear windows similar to the seaview windows?

It also looks in scale with a smaller gi joe figure, or the new indiana jones figures. Since that's a common scale, maybe customer robinson party figure could be cobbled up?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Well Lads, My Wife just picked me up a Moebius Space Pod.

After examining the parts,I got to say...*THIS IS ONE FREAKIN COOL KIT!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:*

A well produced Model Kit. Just Beautiful. 40 something years is a *Looooong* Time to wait for this stuff, but it's here and done right.

Kudos to Frank and the gang at Moebius:thumbsup:

High Regards,

BP


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Very impressive.Especially next to a bottle of beer.Can hardly wait to see the Charriot.If Moebius is this great with issuing the well crafted Lost in Space kits,it's a shame that they don't have the licencing rights to produce the 2001 A space Odyssey kits.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

xsavoie said:


> it's a shame that they don't have the licencing rights to produce the 2001 A space Odyssey kits.


That would be fantastic, but don't hold your breath.


----------

